# Help in finding ebooks online:



## rohitshakti2 (May 5, 2011)

I am looking for the following ebooks / novels.  Can anybody help me to find them:

1.	 Nicholas Nikleby
2.	Emma
3.	Shelock Holmes : The Norwood Mystery
4.	The Moonstone
5.	The Count of Monte Cristo
6.	The Secret Agent
7.	Great Expectation
8.	Oliver Twist

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

I am not sure, if searching those ebooks would come against the laws of TDF of piracy!
So I am getting clear from it.
Try searching through following keywords, in Google:

<bookname> filetypedf


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

Have u tried here ( Its completely legal 2 download from this site) 

Linkwww.gutenberg.org

u will find here most of the books u mentioned like

Shelock Holmes : The Norwood Mystery

The Count of Monte Cristo

Oliver Twist

OT:-

R u reading on Pc or an ebook reader.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

Wow.. nice link! Found ebooks of H. G. Wells! My favourite writer!!! 
Kudos!

But doesn't seem like I can download them in pdf


----------



## mohityadavx (May 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. nice link! Found ebooks of H. G. Wells! My favourite writer!!!
> Kudos!
> 
> But doesn't seem like I can download them in pdf



use some good pdf printer like:-

primo pdf printer

Bullzip pdf converter


----------



## Vyom (May 6, 2011)

Yeah.. Bullzip printer, can be used to make its pdf, but I would have liked if I got the PDF version from the site only, since it would feel like I am reading a book, with proper indentations, and pictures and all... 

But still, I have no complaints... 
Since I found H.G. Wells's Books!


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  But can anybody tell which is the best book among the above for kids.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 11, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Thanks for the info.  But can anybody tell which is the best book among the above list for kids.



Waiting.....Waiting......Waiting......


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

Before I began, I havn't read any of the novels in the list. So I can't comment what would be the best for children. But based on Author's and some reading from Wikipedia, I can suggest the novels from Alexandre Dumas and Sherlok Holmes would be best suited for them.

Apart from it, I have rearranged the list in the order in which I would like to read them, (if I ever get the time to do so!).

The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
The Adventure of the Norwood Builder - Sherlock Holmes 
The Moonstone - Wilkie Collins
The Secret Agent - Joseph Conrad
The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens (not in the list, but it was preceeded from Oliver Twist, thats why)
Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
Nicholas Nickleby - Charles Dickens
Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
Emma - Jane Austen


----------



## mohityadavx (May 11, 2011)

i have read few of them and i would arrange them in this order ( I will post only those which i have read)

The Adventure of the Norwood Builder 

The Count of Monte Cristo 

Oliver Twist

Great Expectations


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2011)

Project Gutenberg Project Gutenberg - free ebooks online download for iPad, Kindle, Nook, Android, iPhone, iPod Touch, Sony Reader is a great site if you wish to find free content which is outside of intellectual property and patent laws. These include almost all works published before 1921.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

I think, someone already did provided Gutenberg link in 3rd post...
Hint: It's written as "LINK" in big letters 
But thanks anyway!


----------



## art_monu (May 15, 2011)

Ebookee: Free Download eBooks Search Engine! is a very good website to download free ebooks of many kinds.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 19, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Wow.. nice link! Found ebooks of H. G. Wells! My favourite writer!!!
> Kudos!


Even I love HG Wells. Too GOOD!!!


----------

